# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  training

## AutBerga

wie trainiert ihr so?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Mit dem Radl gehts meist ganz gut. DH-Strecken san irgendwie zach ohne.

Na im Ernst, was meinst du, bzw. was willst wissen?

----------


## AutBerga

haha   

zufuss sans eh schwieriger wie min bike xD

na ob ihr auch ausgleichsport und so macht?? muskel training??...... speziel ernähren???   ich fahre heuer ja jetzt so richtig will auch ein paar rennen bestreiten und so deswegen frage ich nach  oder wie bereitet ihr euch auf ein rennen vor usw....

für so etwas hätt eich den thread gemacht

weilch ich trainier downhill enduro ja das wars schon wieder

----------


## q_FTS_p

> haha   
> 
> zufuss sans eh schwieriger wie min bike xD
> 
> na ob ihr auch ausgleichsport und so macht?? muskel training??...... speziel ernähren???   ich fahre heuer ja jetzt so richtig will auch ein paar rennen bestreiten und so deswegen frage ich nach  oder wie bereitet ihr euch auf ein rennen vor usw....
> 
> für so etwas hätt eich den thread gemacht
> 
> weilch ich trainier downhill enduro ja das wars schon wieder


Ausdauertraining is schön und gut, Muskeltraining auch; jedoch is es noch immer am Besten mit dem DH-Bike zu trainieren. Versuch einfach mehrere Abfahrten hintereinander ohne Pause durchzufahren. Wennst dabei noch reintrittst geht dir dann die Luft eh recht schnell aus. Stundenlang am Rennrad oder Hometrainer sind auch nicht kontraproduktiv, nur mMn nicht zielführend, da (bei mir zumindest) die Kondi in den Beinen eher da is, als in den Armen und die kann man fürs DH fahren eigentlich fast nur mit DH fahren trainieren. Presslufthammer zeigen auch Wirkung, aber die hat halt nicht jeder...
Muskeltraining/Krafttraining is sicher nicht verkehrt. Hier gehts aber nicht darum (aus der Sicht des DH-Sports), dass du dann wie blöd am Lenker ziehen kannst, sondern eher darum, dass das Verletzungsrisiko mit einem gut durchtrainierten Körper einfach geringer ist.

----------


## druelli

> ..... Hier gehts aber nicht darum (aus der Sicht des DH-Sports), dass du dann wie blöd am Lenker ziehen kannst, sondern eher darum, dass das Verletzungsrisiko mit einem gut durchtrainierten Körper einfach geringer ist....


RICHTIG! aber ein trainierter Oberkörper hilft Dir auch beim Fahren. Ich habe letzten Herbst angefangen jeden Abend Liegestützen zu machen. Beim Opening am Semmering war ich sehr überascht wie viel das geholfen hat. Mir tat nichts weh, nicht den Hauch einer Verspannung oder Ermüdung, kurz, um Welten besser als im letzten Jahr.
Was die Beine betrifft, so bin ich regelmässig mit dem XC Bike unterwegs und versuche mindestens 1x die Woche eine Runde mit 30- 40 km mit ca. 900 hm zu fahren und 3- 4 mal eine kurze Runde (ca. 50 min) die eigentlich nur aus einem steilen Anstieg und der Abfahrt besteht. Das hat mir auch sehr viel gebracht.
Abschliessend kannst Du davon Ausgehen, je fiter Du bist um so mehr kannst Du Dich auf das Fahren konzentrieren und die Konzentration wesentlich länger aufrecht erhalten.

Ich hoffe irgenjemand versteht was ich da geschrieben habe...... :Smile: 

L.G.

Dany

----------


## Down23

Hi,

ja deine Tipps sind klasse, danke druelli!!! Ich werd das jetzt auch mal ins Training einbauen, hört sich klasse an.
Ich hab bisher versucht mich an Programme wie diese hier zu halten, da ich selbst nicht die besten Kenntnisse über das beste Training habe. Die Idee hab ich von einem Freund und das hat sich bei mir echt bewährt! 
Vielleicht hilfts ja so manchem von euch auch, ich finds echt gut, weil es immer wieder Motivation bringt wenn man das ganze durchhält  :Wink:  Wie ist das bei euch so mit der Motivation bzw. was haltet ihr von den Programmen?
Grüße

----------


## druelli

Diese Trainingspläne sind sicher absolut in Ordnung. Nur habe ich extrem ungeregelte Arbeitszeiten ( Veranstaltungstechnik) sodass ich solche Pläne nicht durchziehen kann. So bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig um 06:00 aufs Radl zu steigen und kurz die 50min. Runde runter zu kurbeln ( sind eh nur noch 45min :Smile: ).
Es ist ein ziemlich gutes Gefühl vor der Arbeit schon etwas sportliches geleistet zu haben und ich fühle mich irgendwie "wacher " über den Tag gesehen.
Was die Motivation betrifft, ich mache im August den MTB Guide und will dort natürlich nicht "unter gehen", dass spornt schon ordentlich an.  :Wink: 

L.G.

Dany

----------

